# Attaching Cement Board to Firebrick



## kal72 (Nov 6, 2018)

I am installing a Gas fireplace Insert and have framed around my old brick facing with Metal studs and cement board. To prevent fireplace heat from entering the cavity between the new fireplace surround and the original brick and heating up my mantel and surrounding wall. I am going to seal off the 2-3" spaces with pieces of cement board. 
1) What is the best way to attach cement board to brick,can I use tapcons and not worry about the extreme heat?  
2) Is there a high heat cement adhesive that would let me glue the cement board to the brick? 
3) If I want to seal gaps between the cement board and the brick and joints between cement board what product can I use? some short of high heat caulk or a cement that I can slop in any large joiints.


----------



## Sodbuster (Nov 6, 2018)

kal72 said:


> I am installing a Gas fireplace Insert and have framed around my old brick facing with Metal studs and cement board. To prevent fireplace heat from entering the cavity between the new fireplace surround and the original brick and heating up my mantel and surrounding wall. I am going to seal off the 2-3" spaces with pieces of cement board.
> 1) What is the best way to attach cement board to brick,can I use tapcons and not worry about the extreme heat?
> 2) Is there a high heat cement adhesive that would let me glue the cement board to the brick?
> 3) If I want to seal gaps between the cement board and the brick and joints between cement board what product can I use? some short of high heat caulk or a cement that I can slop in any large joiints.



Tapcons and silicone.


----------

